# Tawfeeq Okasha



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Pro-Mubarak and anti-revolution, Egyptian TV presenter, Tawfeeq Okasha has been sentenced to 6 months jail for his defamation campaign against Khaled Said and his continuous insults and degrading comments of Khaled Said's mother on his live TV show.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Pro-Mubarak and anti-revolution, Egyptian TV presenter, Tawfeeq Okasha has been sentenced to 6 months jail for his defamation campaign against Khaled Said and his continuous insults and degrading comments of Khaled Said's mother on his live TV show.


 http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=RD033hTFgQA

This is about one of his other subjects


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I watched him rant about the blue bra girl.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

As much as I am against what this man stands for and says.. 

What has happened to free speech?
The man is entitled to his opinion as much as anyone else.
Defamation is one thing but to be jailed for degrading comments and insults????? 
Is the television company being fined for allowing him to use the media to rant?

Personally whilst I abhor what this man has said I do think he is being used as a piecemeal.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Tawfiq Okasha sentenced to six months imprisonment for insulting Khaled Saeed?s family | Egypt Independent

I think when you read the complete text you can see that this was a lawsuit for defamation and libel bought by the mother against Okasha and in my mind she had every right.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hhaddad said:


> Tawfiq Okasha sentenced to six months imprisonment for insulting Khaled Saeed?s family | Egypt Independent
> 
> I think when you read the complete text you can see that this was a lawsuit for defamation and libel bought by the mother against Okasha and in my mind she had every right.




If you read my post I said defamation is one thing but to be jailed for insults etc,


----------

